# Activer les ActiveX



## ARENORD (17 Février 2011)

BONJOUR

JE DOIS ACCEDER A UNE PLATEFORME EWS CEPENDANT NI SAFARI NI GOOGLE CHROME NI MOZILLA NE ME PERMETTE D Y ACCEDER. IL PARAIT QUE EXPLORER LE PERMET ET ENCORE SANS ANTI - VIRUS.
JE NE SAIS PAS COMMENT FAIRE ET J EN AI ENORMEMENT BESOIN ( TOUTE LA COMPTA A SAISIR).

SI QQUN A UNE IDÉE D AVANCE MERCI.

ARENORD


----------



## Aliboron (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



ARENORD a dit:


> JE DOIS ACCEDER A UNE PLATEFORME EWS CEPENDANT NI SAFARI NI GOOGLE CHROME NI MOZILLA NE ME PERMETTE D Y ACCEDER. IL PARAIT QUE EXPLORER LE PERMET ET ENCORE SANS ANTI - VIRUS.


Internet Explorer n'existe plus pour Mac OS X (abandonné depuis trop longtemps pour être fonctionnel de toute façon) et les contrôles ActiveX sont "Windows only".

Opera est le navigateur avec lequel j'obtiens habituellement les meilleurs résultats sur les sites développés pour Windows mais je doute que dans ton cas (EWS = Exchange Web Services, je présume) ça suffise. Le mieux est certainement de passer par un virtualiseur et d'installer Windows sur ta machine.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Mis à part les cas où le clavier est cassé, il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas écrire en minuscule. Le texte est plus lisible (et on ne donne pas l'impression de crier).

Bon, dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de navigateur. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## DualG4 (18 Février 2011)

Ou peut-être une autre solution: passer par Wine (je suppose que les ActiveX fonctionnent sous Wine).

Il y a un petit tutoriel qui explique comment installer Internet Explorer: http://www.nightangel.fr/installer-internet-explorer-sous-mac-os-x/


----------

